# Interactive toys for kittens



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all

My boy is 5 months and he is a house cat 90% of the time apart from the one or two days a week I take him to my parents to go in the garden. 

He has a ridiculous amount of toys and I ensure he is played with regularly but still worry that he might be a bit bored. 

He has pole toys, dangle toys, catnip mice, balls, a tree, a football pitch gym type thing, a massage centre, a scrunch and swat game, a round track with ball and mouse on top, laser pen, treat ball and 2x the catit senses circuits. 

I was wondering if there were any toys or games I could make for him or something else available to buy that I haven't mentioned above. I do alternate his toys and his favourites are the dangle and track types but I do worry that he might be bored. 

Thanks


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ANother kitten? :thumbup:


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

spid said:


> ANother kitten? :thumbup:


:thumbup: I wish! We would like to get him a white Persian girlfriend but I think it would be best to get a bigger place first!


----------



## dotcodotuk (Aug 1, 2012)

Hah, even with a playmate my two have figured out that it's best to conserve as much energy as they can during the day and wait to play when I come home.

I've bought them almost every conceivable toy you could care to mention, but it's the cheap ones that are the most effective - cardboard boxes, ping pong balls and paper balls get the most attention in my residence!


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

dotcodotuk said:


> Hah, even with a playmate my two have figured out that it's best to conserve as much energy as they can during the day and wait to play when I come home.
> 
> I've bought them almost every conceivable toy you could care to mention, but it's the cheap ones that are the most effective - cardboard boxes, ping pong balls and paper balls get the most attention in my residence!


Yes cardboard boxes are very popular here too! And with my other 2 at my parents who are both 15 on Wednesday!


----------



## wildaboutcats (Jul 2, 2012)

dukey said:


> Hi all
> 
> My boy is 5 months and he is a house cat 90% of the time apart from the one or two days a week I take him to my parents to go in the garden.
> 
> ...


Are you in a flat? Is that why he cannot go out? Or do you live by a main road? Does he like the radio on with some music ..... only i think mine like some music. Mine are also learning to play the piano! :thumbup:
He may not be bored, but more just so COOL. :001_cool:


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

wildaboutcats said:


> Are you in a flat? Is that why he cannot go out? Or do you live by a main road? Does he like the radio on with some music ..... only i think mine like some music. Mine are also learning to play the piano! :thumbup:
> He may not be bored, but more just so COOL. :001_cool:


We are in a flat but are saving to move to a place with a garden ASAP. He does love the garden which is why I take him to my parents once or twice a week.

I haven't tried the radio but he loves the tv! Although I don't want to rot his brain.

He's probably not bored at all. I'm probably being paranoid!


----------



## Kittykat42 (Sep 17, 2012)

Our kitten has loads of toys too and still thinks that hands and feet are better (we are working on that!). I accidentally dropped a clothes peg on the floor yesterday and he had the time of his life with it. You would have thought it was the only thing he had ever had to play with. Very strange.


----------



## Trogers (Jul 11, 2012)

Cardboard boxes with kitten shaped holes cut out of them are a favourite here.


----------



## wildaboutcats (Jul 2, 2012)

Trogers said:


> Cardboard boxes with kitten shaped holes cut out of them are a favourite here.


Yes mine love this too! i cut a hole in the top and sides at different levels. So need a big box with lid sealed up. i put some little blankets inside etc.


----------



## wildaboutcats (Jul 2, 2012)

dukey said:


> We are in a flat but are saving to move to a place with a garden ASAP. He does love the garden which is why I take him to my parents once or twice a week.
> 
> I haven't tried the radio but he loves the tv! Although I don't want to rot his brain.
> 
> He's probably not bored at all. I'm probably being paranoid!


If you are going to move, then i would not worry tooooooo much! He will soon have a garden of his own


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes Duke loves clothes pegs! And a bit of dried pasta I dropped the other evening. Never thought of cutting holes in the boxes - I know my task for the evening!


----------



## dotcodotuk (Aug 1, 2012)

Kittykat42 said:


> I accidentally dropped a clothes peg on the floor yesterday and he had the time of his life with it. You would have thought it was the only thing he had ever had to play with. Very strange.


Yes, yes, a thousand times, yes!

I'd forgotten how mental my two go when it's time to bring the washing inside!

The merest whiff of the lesser-spotted clothes-peg and they are head-first into the peg bag and go utterly spacky for about half and hour.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Another kitten sounds like a must, and I just happen to have Persian babies at the moment...

Seriously though, sounds like he has lots to do. Have you thought about things like the Under Cover Mouse, Kitty Lake, hiding treats in boxes for him, getting a treat ball etc? Mine love all of this. I try and leave them with something different every day when I go to work. So far they don't seem bored, although I have three, well, 8 at the moment if you count the babies, so nobody gets a chance to be bored!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Zooplus has the most amazing toys at awesome prices - I am doing my Christmas shopping list planning lots of nice surprises for my furbies!! :thumbup:


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

It's not really a toy but my two love this as it makes their brains work and gives them a treat of dried food, I use it two three times a week as they have a small handful of dried food for lunch (I know shoot me now I give my cats dried food ) and it makes them work for it and think how to get it.


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Another kitten sounds like a must, and I just happen to have Persian babies at the moment...
> 
> Seriously though, sounds like he has lots to do. Have you thought about things like the Under Cover Mouse, Kitty Lake, hiding treats in boxes for him, getting a treat ball etc? Mine love all of this. I try and leave them with something different every day when I go to work. So far they don't seem bored, although I have three, well, 8 at the moment if you count the babies, so nobody gets a chance to be bored!


Persian babies! Ahhhhh. How old are they?

Thanks for all your tips guys. He has a treat ball but doesn't seem to get it despite showing him numerous times!

This afternoon I cut holes in a box, attached feathers and balls on ribbon inside. It seems to be a hit.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

dukey said:


> Persian babies! Ahhhhh. How old are they?
> 
> Thanks for all your tips guys. He has a treat ball but doesn't seem to get it despite showing him numerous times!
> 
> This afternoon I cut holes in a box, attached feathers and balls on ribbon inside. It seems to be a hit.


They're 6 and a half weeks old at the moment, and cute as buttons! Here, want a teaser? They've grown so much since I posted my last photos!

Well done you for DIY toy making! They're the best type! Have you tried scrunched up balls of paper yet? Another hit. Oh, and straws! Mine go mental for those!


----------



## Pumlan (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine love caps off the milk bottles, balls out of aluminium foil, ping pong balls, cardboard boxes (we have one in every corner!), craft tissue paper, paper bags (removed handles), straws, rings for the curtains.

I sometimes take a full newspaper page and rip each side into strips towards the middle, and scrunch them up a bit. Jess loves attacking them. It can also be attached to a string and dragged around the room. Also tissue paper and/or news paper in a cardboard box.

Oh they love it whenever I put blankets on top of two chairs into a little tent, they always come running straight away.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

These are super ideas. Never thought of the newspaper one.


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

That baby is gooooooooorgeous. I am so kitten broody !

Yes he liked the scrunched up paper and he loves to wreck a newspaper too!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Are you indeed? Well, how about this just to solve your broodiness?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/263845-nobody-loves-us.html


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

I lllllooooovvvveee them! I've always had persians since I was a baby. Well my baby now is a persian cross but all the others were pedigree. My one at my mums is 15 tomorrow! And his brother is too who moved himself in almost a year ago, both 15 tomorrow. My three boys are perfect. Have you found homes for all of your fluffballs? All totally adorable by the way! The grey one looks like my old cat Merlin


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I haven't no. To be honest, I haven't really advertised them at all as I tend to hold off on that until they're almost ready for viewing. That being said, I need to get my act together now and do it! They're lovely personalities though, so hopefully they'll find their homes pretty quickly. At least one is spoken for, possibly more, but we'll see.


----------

